# Hour 1/100, probably the worst painting you've seen in a while



## Painting100 (Mar 4, 2014)

http://imgur.com/fROYEmg 

I would LOVE critique. I'm fully aware how terrible this is 

I have no idea how to paint or what I'm doing. I've never seriously tried to complete a painting in my life until now.

I really want to learn how to paint, so I thought it would be interesting to see how much I can improve in 100 hours.

I'm only going to be focusing on painting landscapes using acrylics.

I've ordered

"Guide to landscape painting" - J.F Carlson
"Landscape painting inside and out" - Kevin MacPherson
"Color and light" - James Gurney

but they haven't arrived yet.

So I'm going to log each hour of painting and hopefully there will be a gradual improvement! I'm not expecting to be amazing at the end of it all, just better than I am now.

If anyone has any recommendations I am in desperate need of them!

Here is the reference photo I used (with clarity wayyyy down because I thought a blurred photo might be simpler to paint)

http://imgur.com/jG4cfiD


----------



## nenuiopal (Jun 23, 2014)

You have great depth. 
it seems like you're able to flesh out the setting pretty nicely, now all you have to do it round it off. .. .the pathway, see how it curves up to the height of the forest floor..? that. when you work on it, it is really going to strike up the depth perception. just the grass even. and sunlight, but don't worry about that now. layers....

You are an artist already, honestly. I don't think you need anyone to `teach' you how your style is.. figure it out. call it 100 hours of "I don't mind the outcome" (harder than it sounds) Although always be on the lookout for new techniques. to tie in to your artwork. 
All you got to do is trust in yourself, Believe in yourself, listen to something you actually truly enjoy while painting and forget about time. when you're painting there is no time. time does not exist. Layer layer layer layers. I'm still learning myself. don't be afraid of water or mixing colours. Experiment _!_

Oh, today I happened upon this video.. it's long so you don't have to watch the whole thing, but if you skip in small increments I think you'll see why I linked it. the beginning situation is similar & it turns out fabulous 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VMVdeZiBtI


----------

